# Glycine Airman F104 Regulator...



## Dennis Smith

Very nice design.
Far too huge at 48mm though.


----------



## siv

Not my cup of tea.

I especially don't like the unconventional lugs...


----------



## Dennis Smith

On a 48mm watch, I believe these lugs (which are hinged) are a very smart move functionally, allowing the strap to angle straight down.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I don't care for the F 104 on the dial. I don't see how it is relevant to anything. The watch would have a cleaner look without it IMHO.


----------



## Dan01

I wish they would get away from the huge diameter watches. I like this as it is different but functional but the size is too big in my opinion. 40-44 is the sweet spot for me anyway..


----------



## CurrentTime

I have come to really like this watch. The size would be better suited for me at around 44-45mm, but everything else in the watch is attractive to me. :-!


----------



## TommyG

I'd really like it at 40-42mm, with a matte or sand blasted finish on the case.


----------



## Dennis Smith

I agree. As is (really big and shiny) it would make a nice pocket watch


----------



## RPZ

It seems a contradiction to me.

A huge, clear fully numbered dial - a snap to read - with very small minute and seconds subdials which are not going to be so easy to read. It would make great sense with much larger subdials or regular minute marks/hands and large second sub at the top.

Another practical addition would be a matted bezel that would suppress any distracting reflected glare as well.

Practical issues aside it looks great.


----------



## LouS

Is that a match being used as the regulator hand?;-)


----------



## 2manywatchez

This one could have scratched a few itches for me in one watch -- if not for the SIZE. 

I, too, am of the belief that 40-44mm is the sweet spot for a good sport watch.


----------



## 2manywatchez

EDIT: post above double posted some how.


----------



## watches4me

I want one....I need one...I got to have one.....:-!


----------



## Sodiac

I really like it. I have a 12H F-104 and I wear it often, the hinged lugs make it fit and I have a nice soft silicone strap on it. I may just have to get a 24H to keep it company!


----------

